# Pictoral representations of betrayal...Share yours



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's mine... (This was a really cathartic exercise.) I hope you share yours, too. 

DDay (Worst Day of My Life) - SHOCK, HORROR

















DENIAL (This isn't happening...)










ANGER (Breaking and throwing items like never before)










SADNESS (So so very sad)










Part two to follow... (Reached the maximum files)... Please share your pictorial representations of the nightmare!


----------



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Pictorial representations of betrayal...Share yours*

NUMBNESS









RESENTMENT (It's under the surface.)









CAUTIOUS HOPE (Okay so I'll be honest - though WS is really trying the resentment hasn't gone away yet.










NOW (For us both)










IMAGINING THE FUTURE (Will we beat the odds?)


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Lord Mayhem and Almost Recovered: please chime in!


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

How dear you accuse me of cheating @sshole!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Poignant. Having been in a workplace EA, I can tell you this is the most pervasive of all. It can explode into a PA but indeed it kills marriages on its own. The brain chemicals make it feel ok. Shooting from the hip with poor boundaries is NOT ok. 

The first picture below reminds me of the smile and admiring stare that was my undoing. For sure I reciprocated as we after all were just close friends. Indeed the smile and stare should not have been my undoing. I was a complete idiot. 

But I never stopped loving my wife. I was in complete denial and in over my head. Fortunately for me and my marriage my wife picked up on my behavior and challenged me early enough. Her voice penetrated the fog enough to pull me from that abyss. I did not understand and until I went through withdrawal did not know I was in an EA. That sacred the bejesus out of me. 

It took me over 12 years to completely forgive myself. I realized that I could not be the husband she needed me to be as long as I carried this with me. This is not forgetting about it. But it is putting it in its proper place in th context of where our marriage is at. She forgave me long long ago. We just celebrated our 36th anniversary. But indeed it was a betrayal even if I was not looking to betray her.

http://www.sheknows.com/food-and-recipes/articles/805449/are-you-having-an-emotional-affair





























http://www.buzzle.com/articles/emotional-affair-signs.html










http://www.goasksuzie.com/4b_emotional_cheating.html


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Just let them go...there is always better and *bigger* out there!


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## AlphaHalf (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm the Eagle the Om at the time was the CAT.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Not a great topic, but Ive enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## RaisedGarden (Oct 24, 2012)

And this is just funny


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

how about a musical representation?

Limp Bizkit - Break stuff - live Woodstock 99 HD - YouTube

starting at 3:15

thats about it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

after pretty much every word that came out of her mouth...


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

after realizing that my fogged up, delusional (x)wife believed most of the lie's and rainbow / unicorn dribble she was spewing...


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Important realization I came to reasonably quickly...


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

BURNT KEP said:


> View attachment 2468


A couple of comments:

1. On another message board, a guy was commenting that he was out with his Fvck Buddy. She took a call in front of him and said "oh, yeah, I'm out with a friend right now." Yeah, a firend that she fvcks......

2. While watching Joan Rivers' Fashion Police, she was was about to comment on Kristen Stewart's dress and then the audience booed.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I took this to mean mind movies.......

one mind movie that I have is thinking about how my (future) fiancé took a trip with his EA. About midnight on their first night of the trip, I got an e-mail from him in which he told me that his EA has a boyfriend and that I had nothing to worry about.

All I can think is that he tried it on; she told him effectively "we can't have sex because we're such good friends;" and in an act of self preservation.... remember she had two more nights to go in that same hotel room with him, she advised him to send me that e-mail, at least she can be credited with wanting to help him shore up his other relationship........


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Not really mine, but a nice fantasy nonetheless! *


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Not really mine, but a nice fantasy nonetheless! *


The wall of weapons. :rofl:


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Call me dumb, but I can't figure out how to paste the pics here. These are the 2 links that portray the pain I felt.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...bih=643&pdl=300&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...;http%3A%2F%2Ffoter.com%2FBetrayed%2F;240;240


----------



## StarGazer101 (Jan 26, 2013)

The OW is splattered all over the internet as she has political ambitions so plenty of material to play with - it may be petty but this helps. 

P.S. Isn't our Labrador lovely!


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

StarGazer101 said:


> The OW is splattered all over the internet as she has political ambitions so plenty of material to play with - it may be petty but this helps.
> 
> P.S. Isn't our Labrador lovely!


booyah. fkn great!
and what a beautiful dog. the dog, i mean.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

brokenhearted118 said:


> Call me dumb, but I can't figure out how to paste the pics here. These are the 2 links that portray the pain I felt.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...bih=643&pdl=300&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...;http%3A%2F%2Ffoter.com%2FBetrayed%2F;240;240


Go to "Advance" for posting. At the top of the text window are all the icons for posting. There is one that is in the top right, it looks like mountains on a yellow background. Click on that and little window pops up where you put the link to the image.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

EleGirl said:


>


EleGirl,

Yours is so powerful. I just had to stop and stare and wish I didn't have to be that girl. And if only my husband could look at the picture and grasp the depth of pain.

Thanks for sharing!

TotallyUE


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *Not really mine, but a nice fantasy nonetheless! *


*Wall of weapons, hell! Looks as if the guy entering the doorway is either wearing a judogi for judo or a gi for karate along with a black belt of some kind, and just for good measure, he has a rather pissed-off scowl on his face~as if he must have had a particularly bad day at the office!*


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Wall of weapons, hell! Looks as if the guy's wearing a kimono and black belt of some kind, and just for good measure, he has a rather pissed-off look on his face!*


I totally missed what was under the jacket, but did see the expression on his face. I was also noticing the sticks in her hair, which could pierce eyes or hearts.


----------



## Regga (Jan 22, 2013)

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSfrwrWc88aQmcd78eNk3MWJp4YMy2MBP79_tKvC8lGq0qlYBQL2IIWu1o
Just felt despair. Like a vacuum lived inside my heart and was turned on when Dday came.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


>


*Hey Lord: How fitting! It appears that you actually found a FB photo of my STBXW!

If I ever decided to get on FB, I'd probably want to use that photo as one of my profile shots!

I can't help but love it!*


----------

